# volunteering at a shelter.



## Username (Oct 24, 2008)

Hello,

I don't know if any of you remember me, but i was getting a puppy this past weekend and it turned out that my wife was allergic to him after one night. It was a Bouvier pup, and we're pretty sure she was allergic to the saliva. (he was very licky and bitey).

Anyways, it's been a terrible weekend having to give him back after waiting and planning for months. And i've kind of come to the decision that im going to apply to volunteer at a local humane society, or shelter, or rescue or somthing.

I'm not sure what i can do.. but i know they need walkers, and people to feed and talk to the dogs and such. I don't really know. But i'm going to go in and find out if i can help. It seems to be my only way to be around dogs, which i love so much.

Any suggestions? help? comments?


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

If your Shelter has a website, look around for volunteer orientation days, or call to find out if they have these meetings. 

Sorry to here about the allergies.


----------

